# 

## Redakcja

*Drogi Forumowiczu,
to osobiste zaproszenie dla Ciebie, dla wszystkich Forumowiczów. Zapraszamy na Spotkanie Forum Muratora - na sobotę, 26 września, od godziny 12. Miejsce: Pałac Prymasowski na Starym Mieście w Warszawie.

Planujemy bogaty program w duchu tradycji Spotkań Forum. Będzie więc muzyka i dobre jadło; eksperci, którzy odpowiedzą na Wasze pytania; wielki klub dyskusyjny, gdzie oddamy głos Wam, Forumowiczom. 


Program:
- Część oficjalna

- Możliwość rozmowy w sali balowej. Catering i piwo

- Muzyka 

- Konkursy z nagrodami. Także konkursy wiedzy o forum

- Wywiady z forumowiczami dla Telewizji Budowlanej murator.tv

- Klub dyskusyjny. (Zapraszamy do wygłoszenia dowolnej prelekcji związanej z tematyką Forum. Warunek: W temacie musi być postawiona teza.  Prelekcja trwa 8 minut, potem jest dyskusja. Każdy może zgłosić chęć wygłoszenia prelekcji!

- Porady ekspertów: inżyniera budowlanego, instalatora, architekta, ekspertów partnerów spotkania

- Wydarzenie: Bociankami Forum - Ci, którzy rozpoczęli budowę w tym roku
- Wydarzenie: Dinozaury Forum, czyli ojcowie i matki założyciele

- Sala zabaw dla dzieci - z animatorami

- Spotkanie z osobami, którym Forum pomogło

- Torba z upominkami na pożegnanie

- Zwiedzanie Starego Miasta - dla chętnych na koniec spotkania

i dużo więcej....


Drogi Forumowiczu, cieszymy się z Twojej obecności na Forum. Gorąco zapraszamy - 26 września, sobota. Warszawa, Stare Miasto, od godziny 12 do 18 - warto tam być.




Udział w spotkaniu jest bezpłatny - po rejestracji. Można przybyć z najbliższą osobą towarzyszącą. Zapewnimy opiekę dzieciom.

Każdy uczestnik spotkania otrzyma identyfikator, na którym będzie jego nick, imię oraz nazwa miejscowości.

Wnętrza: Zobacz GALERIĘ


Partnerzy Spotkania Forum: 

 TUTAJ: Formularz rejestracji

*

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jednak dojdzie do zlotu, oby frekwencja była wysoka.

----------


## Redakcja

Bardzo liczymy na Waszą obecność. Czekamy na Wasze pomysły w sprawie programu Spotkania.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Wielka szkoda że to właśnie ten termin w którym organizujemy szkolenie dla firm branży kominkowej .....

----------


## Redakcja

Może coś da się zrobić? Zależy nam na obecności forumowej branży kominkowej. Mamy dla nich pewne propozycje.

----------


## adam_mk

"Jednak dojdzie do zlotu, oby frekwencja była wysoka. "

Spotkanie będzie.
Frekwencji nie będzie.

Kolejny strzał w kolano!
Ktoś z redakcji Redakcji bardzo nie lubi....

GDZIE ja tam postawię autko? (tak, jak potencjalnie bardzo wielu "zamiejscowych")
ZA ILE?
Niech sobie spotykają się miejscowi, znający podwórka i skróty.
Spęd dla "swoich" (czytaj warszawki, miejscowych) ładnie zakamuflowany.

W ramach "Będzie okazja do spotkania, zabawy, zwiedzenia Starego Miasta.* I inne atrakcje,* o których wkrótce."
będzie pochód pod Sejm, palenie opon i napier.. ze służbami w ramach protestu przeciwko 1% katastrowi?
Byłoby ciekawie...

Ale... nie.
Raczej mnie nie będzie.
Pomysły na tym forum są coraz bardziej Księżycowe, oderwane od Ziemi...

Dlaczego nie da się "tego" zrobić DOBRZE?
Kiedyś, w np. Urzucie, się dało.
Pamiętam to.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Dogodna lokalizacja,* 80 miejsc parkingowych* oraz elastyczność obsługi to tylko niektóre z atutów naszego obiektu."

Jak Redakcja dojdzie per pedes egzemplum apostolorum to spęd będzie potężny...
Masówka, jak za Leninowskich czasów!

Adam M.

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> *Drogi Forumowiczu,
> to osobiste zaproszenie dla Ciebie, dla wszystkich Forumowiczów. Zapraszamy na Spotkanie Forum Muratora - na sobotę, 26 września, od godziny 12. Miejsce: Pałac Prymasowski na Starym Mieście w Warszawie.
> 
> Planujemy bogaty program w duchu tradycji Spotkań Forum. Będzie więc muzyka i dobre jadło; eksperci, którzy odpowiedzą na Wasze pytania; wielki klub dyskusyjny, gdzie oddamy głos Wam, Forumowiczom. 
> 
> Będzie okazja do spotkania, zabawy, zwiedzenia Starego Miasta. I inne atrakcje, o których wkrótce.
> 
> Zapraszamy z dziećmi. I dla nich przygotowujemy dobrą zabawę pod opieką animatorów.
> 
> ...


Dlaczego nie zaproszono czołowych firm związanych z branżą klimatyzacji z województwa Łodzkiego

----------


## adam_mk

Bo zapraszają FORUMOWICZÓW !
Czytaj ze zrozumieniem tekstu.

Nie żałuj. 
Żaden marketing... 80 miejsc parkingowych (minus redakcja, Ty i podobni).

Adam M.

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

Nie bądż złośliwy :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

I po co narzekać panie Adamie? Jedno spotkanie było w Pałacu i wyszło świetnie. A miejsc parkingowych 80 to całkiem sporo - przyzna Pan. Zapraszamy

----------


## adam_mk

Zastanowię się...
To spore forum.
Jakby tak tylko 5% zgłosiło akces to...
Starówka zakorkowana na sztywno.
5 promille da radę, ale o to chodzi?

Adam M.

----------


## jea

> I po co narzekać panie Adamie? Jedno spotkanie było w Pałacu i wyszło świetnie. A miejsc parkingowych 80 to całkiem sporo - przyzna Pan. Zapraszamy


No pamiętam...coś "prowadziłem", choć pamięć już nie ta.
A będą jakieś "stare ryje"???

----------


## adam_mk

W tych warunkach?

Forum > użytkownicy to 6367 stron zarejestrowanych (do których jest adresowane zaproszenie) po 30 szt. na stronie. RAZEM  191010 sztuk.
Połowa to „martwe dusze” (jak u Gogola, Cziczkow).
Odrzucamy…
191010/2 = 95505 sztuk „żywych”.
Połowa z tego nie jest zainteresowana…
95505/2 = 47752 sztuki (z kawałkiem).
Też odrzucamy…
Połowa z tego nawet jak chce, to nie może, jest daleko (w Anglii np.).
47752/2 = 23876 (i ćwierć) To forum ma spory zasięg!
Połowa z tego, co zostało nie ma czasu itp…
23876/2 = 11938
Wyrzucamy, jak poprzednio…

TEORETYCZNIE, REALNIE może wiec być zainteresowanych 11938 sztuk forumowiczów.
Jest to 11938/191010 = 0,0625 część adresatów zaproszenia.
(Dla niekumatych – SZEŚĆ procent (z kawałkiem))

Dla nich podstawiono 80 miejsc parkingowych.
To daje 80/11938 = 0,0067 część szansy na zaparkowanie…
Dla mnie – jakby MAŁO!!!

Powie ktoś – „Puszczyk”, czarnowidz… przeczernia…
Zgoda!
Wyrzućmy jeszcze 9/10… no, z tego co zostało!
Powiedzmy, z powodów „nieokreślonych”…
11938/10 = 1193,8 sztuki tych zainteresowanych i chętnych.
Jak rozważamy CAŁY kraj, to TEN szacunek wydaje się realny…
Ilu wśród nich jest IDIOTÓW?
(Korwin twierdzi, ze większość, odrzućmy wiec 9/10. Kto chce się spotkać z idiotą?)
Zresztą…Pętanie się po stolicy w samo południe przekracza możliwości idioty… I tak nie dojadą…
1193/10 = 119,3
Tylu realnie dojedzie/ chciało by być…
Plus redakcja, ci Specjaliści co się wzburzają, płatne profile, goście specjalni, „niespodzianki” itp.
A miejsc tylko 80…

Ciemność widzę… widzę ciemność!!!

A miało być tak pięknie…
A wyjdzie – jak zawsze…

DLATEGO zastanawiam się, czy chcę być w południe w centrum stolicy na takim spotkaniu.
Niespodzianki zapowiadane już przewidziałem i nie wiem czy mi się podobają…

Czy ten ktoś z redakcji, co Redakcji nie lubi chodził do jakich szkół?
Wie co to postęp geometryczny, procent składany czy choćby… matematyka?

A może… przyjęto takie założenie, ze forumowicze myśleć i liczyć nie umieją…
Łykną co im się da?
A może… to tylko taki „test przedwyborczy” pozwalający ocenić „siłę” własnego „elektoratu”?

Może wszystko naraz?...


Nie będę króliczkiem doświadczalnym!
Nie lubię zastrzyków!

Adam M.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Chętnie przyjechalabym, ale nie do Warszawy. A co z Urzutem, nie da się? 
Moja propozycja dotycząca zlotu to zmiana jego miejsca.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

No właśnie...To raczej zlot przyjazny dla "warszawki i okolic"...Chyba, że czegoś nie doczytałem i będą rezerwacje w Marriotcie... :roll eyes:

----------


## Redakcja

Program będzie tak bogaty, że warto przyjechać. Do tego okazja do spotkania w realu, podzielenia się wiedzą, doświadczeniami. O smacznym jedzeniu i chłodnym piwie wspominamy mimochodem  :smile:

----------


## olamala111

Czas zaplanować wyjazd i poznać ludzi z "forum". Długo tutaj jestem, ale dopiero teraz założyłem konto dlatego się wypowiadam i z miła chęcią wpadnę. Na duży plus dla organizatorów fakt, że informacja jest tak szybko.

----------


## LasekD

Poznać ludzi byłoby fajnie,ale przecież nikt nie będzie miał wypisanego na czole nicka z forum :wink: 
Pomimo to,jak nic mi nie wypadnie w tym dniu,to chyba się wybiorę :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

Każdy będzie miał identyfikator z nickiem z forum  :smile:

----------


## stary

Dziękuję za zaproszenie!
Raczej będę obecny - tylko nieprzewidziane wydarzenie może wpłynąć na zmianę decyzji.
Będzie jakaś lista? 

Byłem na 3 czy 4 zlotach i liczba gości raczej nie przekraczała setki, mimo list społecznych, buńczucznych zapowiedzi na dwa dni wcześniej, itp. połowa nie dojeżdżała - więc te 80 miejsc  pewnie wystarczy. Zawsze można postawić brykę 200 m dalej, jaki problem? Aby ponarzekać?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Redakcja

Będzie strona z formularzem zgłoszenia. 

Jest duży parking przy Teatrze Wielkim, 200 m od pałacu. W soboty nie płaci się w Warszawie za parkowanie.

Witamy Starego na spotkaniu  :smile:

----------


## tola

> No pamiętam...coś "prowadziłem", choć pamięć już nie ta.
> A będą jakieś "stare ryje"???



też pamiętam...jak coś prowadziłeś  :wink: 

zamierzają być  :yes:

----------


## Miras12

No Ja z całą dzielna rodzinka na pewno będę  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

> też pamiętam...jak coś prowadziłeś 
> 
> zamierzają być


Ojców i Matki założycieli szczególnie będziemy  zapraszać. To od nich się zaczęło. Mamy nadzieję, że licznie przybędą.  Oni kiedyś nadali klimat temu forum i to trwa do dzisiaj.

----------


## rrmi

> też pamiętam...jak coś prowadziłeś 
> 
> zamierzają być


Bedziesz Tolu ? Moze i ja sie namysle , ze Starym by sie jakies piwo wypilo !

----------


## Redakcja

...piwo. Zapisane. Będzie piwo na imprezie  :smile:

----------


## Ew-ka

oooo  .....spotkanie się szykuję  :wiggle:   postaram się dojechać  :roll eyes:

----------


## EDZIA

> oooo  .....spotkanie się szykuję   postaram się dojechać


Ew-ka postaram się  :Confused: na bank musisz być!!! :wiggle:   Stary, tola, Ew-ka , fajnie będzie Was spotkać po latach a i nowych - Miraska z rodzinką :roll eyes:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Każdy będzie miał identyfikator z nickiem z forum


A będzie ochrona??? :wink: .Jak Adam napisał i tej jego wyliczanki co nie daj Bóg frekwencja dopisze (w co wątpię) to chyba nikt oprócz rzeczywiście "warszawki" ze sobą nie pogada.Jak będzie wyglądała logistyka tego przedsięwzięcia??? .Będzie można się nawoływać ???. Identyfikator to nie wszystko.Jak będę chciał się zobaczyć np. z Baturką i pogadać z nim to jak go przywołam??? :no:

----------


## Redakcja

> A będzie ochrona???.Jak Adam napisał i tej jego wyliczanki co nie daj Bóg frekwencja dopisze (w co wątpię) to chyba nikt oprócz rzeczywiście "warszawki" ze sobą nie pogada.Jak będzie wyglądała logistyka tego przedsięwzięcia??? .Będzie można się nawoływać ???. Identyfikator to nie wszystko.Jak będę chciał się zobaczyć np. z Baturką i pogadać z nim to jak go przywołam???


Nie ma co demonizować. Pałac jest duży, spotkanie potrwa od 12 do 18, będzie czas na wiele wystąpień Forumowiczów, spotkań, rozmów i miłych zaskoczeń.

----------


## tola

> Ojców i Matki założycieli szczególnie będziemy  zapraszać. To od nich się zaczęło. Mamy nadzieję, że licznie przybędą.  Oni kiedyś nadali klimat temu forum i to trwa do dzisiaj.


Droga Redakcjo, obecności na wszystkich zlotach zaliczone....więc należą się już specjalne względy.
Może być np. hm...opieka konserwatora zabytków  :wink:

----------


## tola

> Bedziesz Tolu ? Moze i ja sie namysle , ze Starym by sie jakies piwo wypilo !


*RRmi*, jakby tak jeszcze AnSi, Zochnę namówić, to może i Sel by zbłądził z...Weronką?...byłby dym  :wink:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Droga Redakcjo, obecności na wszystkich zlotach zaliczone....więc należą się już specjalne względy.
> Może być np. hm...opieka konserwatora zabytków


To ile lat już jesteś z FM ?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> To ile lat już jesteś z FM ?


Paluszków zabrakło, żeby policzyć?! :roll eyes: 


Nikt. Łysinę wyglancuję! Kieruj się na odblask...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To ile lat już jesteś z FM ?


Gdy została Miss to rocznica 10 lat a od 2003 to palców ci zbraknie ale matematycznie 12.
Baturka nie mów ,że jedziesz?Żebyśmy się wzajemnie nie oślepiali  :wink:  :big grin:

----------


## Tedii

Jada w dym!
Jak trza to i Hazoka po drodze zabiera.
Choć do września daleko i nie wiadomo co i jak będzie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Jada w dym!
> Jak trza to i Hazoka po drodze zabiera.
> Choć do września daleko i nie wiadomo co i jak będzie.


a my z Nef bedziemy sie blaznic.i musimy sie stawic  :smile:  deal jest deal

----------


## autorus

super pomysł.  :smile:

----------


## olamala111

Bardzo ciekawa propozycja  :big grin:

----------


## platek

Fajny pomysł.  :wink:

----------


## tomekll

Ja choź jestem dość nowy bardzo chętnie przybędę a przynajmniej postaram się :smile:

----------


## Stanisław.

Świetny pomysł! !Na pewno zjawię się z rodziną  :roll eyes:

----------


## Teska

Dawno, dawno temu byłam na pierwszym spotkaniu....teraz być moze będę miała czas i będę w Warszawie...to przyjdę :roll eyes:

----------


## Redakcja

*REJESTRACJA UCZESTNIKÓW - TUTAJ -*   rozpoczęta. Zapraszamy. Liczba miejsc ograniczona do rozmiarów Pałacu Prymasowskiego.

----------


## bobiczek

> No pamiętam...coś "prowadziłem", choć pamięć już nie ta.
> *A będą jakieś "stare ryje"*???


Kłólik
Jak Ty będziesz, to może i ja będę????   :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Chcemy napisać do "Starych Forumowiczów" i zaprosić ich na Spotkanie Forum. To oni przed laty tworzyli charakter tego forum. Gorąca prośba o zachęcenie tych osób do udziału w Spotkaniu Forum. 

P.S. Nie wyobrażamy sobie, żeby bobiczka nie było...

----------


## Arnika

Melduję się i ja  :smile: 
Zapisałam, się.

----------


## wu

też się dopisałam tylko pytanie do Szanownej Redakcji miejsca było do zapisu dla mnie, wszędzie dopisek że liczba miejsc ograniczona ale zapraszacie z dziećmi więc hmmmm jakbym z dzieckiem chciała to co :wink:

----------


## mariobros35

ja też się zapisałem będzie ciekawie zobaczyć na żywo forumowiczów sprzed lat w końcu już trochę lat jestem obecny na forum

----------


## Redakcja

> też się dopisałam tylko pytanie do Szanownej Redakcji miejsca było do zapisu dla mnie, wszędzie dopisek że liczba miejsc ograniczona ale zapraszacie z dziećmi więc hmmmm jakbym z dzieckiem chciała to co


Osoby zarejestrowane nie muszą się więc martwić brakiem miejsca. W najgorszym razie w pewnym momencie zakończymy rejestrację.

----------


## Redakcja

> ....czyli co ?? będzie można poruszać drażliwe tematy...?



Czekamy na zgłoszenie tematu prelekcji. Ważne, by postawić ciekawą tezę i udowodnić ją przez 8-10 minut. Potem dyskusja. Klub Dyskusyjny jest otwarty dla chętnych, trzeba tylko zgłosić i uzgodnić temat wystąpienia.

----------


## Redakcja

Ponieważ temat wywołuje też dyskusje o forum, przenieśliśmy te wpisy do Uwag o forum. Bardzo prosimy, by ten temat był miejscem pytań dotyczących Spotkania forum.

*TUTAJ: Spotkanie Forum - dyskusja o forum*

----------


## TAR

wlasnie sie zarejestrowalam, jak "zdobyc plakietke" dla połowka, bo  bedzie  TAR +  TAR-ek (1 szt.) - stanowimy komplet  :wink:  :tongue:

----------


## wu

*TAR*-cia mnie Redakcja odpisała że nie ma problema :wink:  bo my będziemy we 3 sztuki :wink: 

Osoby zarejestrowane nie muszą się więc martwić brakiem miejsca. W najgorszym razie w pewnym momencie zakończymy rejestrację.

----------


## malka

TAR- cie namawiały, namawiały i namówiły  :smile: 
Bosz...jaki te ludzie mają zgubny wpływ na mnie  :wink: 

Puszczam wici do starych ryjów, może ściągniemy fajną ekipę i zrobimy powtórkę impry z przed lat ??  :smile:

----------


## TAR

a ja tu sekrety poczynialam :big lol:

----------


## malka

To przez tyle lat się nie nauczyłaś, że tu sekretów nie ma  :wink:

----------


## wu

*Malka* litościwa duszo :rotfl:  nie będzie mnie skręcać z ciekawości :rotfl:

----------


## TAR

no dobra, przynajmniej Wuska nam nie zejdzie...........................z ciekawosci :roll eyes:  :tongue: 

no to namawiamy "stare ryje"  :popcorn:  a czy ja jestem mlodym czy starym ryjem :roll eyes:

----------


## wu

ja się czuję średniostarym :rotfl:  naśmiewaj się naśmiewaj :big tongue:

----------


## malka

Wusia, ale i tak nie wiesz wszystkiego  :wink:  Bo po telefonie Tarci, ja wykonałam namber fajf, tu Siara  :wink:  i właśnie dostałam info, że jeszcze jedna "morda" wcisnęła "wyślij" w odpowiedzi na zaproszenie  :smile: 

i mam misję na jutro- jeszcze dwa telefony, z czego koniecznie jeden musi wykonać mój ślubny (ma franca dar przekonywania) i jest nadzieja,że dawno niewidziani budowniczowie forum też się zjawią  :smile:

----------


## TAR

mozecie zrzucic na mnie, biore na klate, a te mam rozwinieta :tongue: 

ups zaczyna sie swintuszenie, powinien pojawic sie Gwozdzik i Jeżowa :big lol:  :rotfl:  :stir the pot:

----------


## malka

Doczytałam wątek i muszę.. ( w sumie również w temacie świntuszenia)  :wink: 




> No pamiętam...coś "prowadziłem", choć pamięć już nie ta.
> A będą jakieś "stare ryje"???


Królik, tyko weź se swój materac, co ??  Bo moje dobre serce się skończyło  :wink:

----------


## wu

normalnie taka ekipa się montuje że jakbyśmy w jednym miejscu na noc wylądowali to marnie to widzę :rotfl:

----------


## malka

Wusia, brałaś lekcje u wróża Macieja ??  :smile: 

Trzeba tylko jakąś pełnoletnią opiekunkę do dzieci wyhaczyć :smile:

----------


## TAR

my nocleg dla nas i wstepnie dla malciow mamy, wiecej bedzie klopot ale to nie stanowi. to tylko nocleg,  przeciez knajpki jakies w stolicy sa no nie?

----------


## TAR

mam wrazenie, ze jakos wszystko sie jakos ulozy, teraz ide spac, wykonczylo mnie to mojito  :wink:   :big grin:  :good night:

----------


## wu

no w moim przypadku knajpki odpadają jako że z dzieciem będę  :sad:  to bym musiała chłopaków zostawić samych :rotfl:

----------


## Gwoździk

.....właśnie wróciłem z urlopu i .... się zarejestrowałem ...

Jeżeli nie wypadnie mi jakiś wyjazd to będę z Pinezką na pewno, chociaż Ona jeszcze  o tym nie wie  :big lol: .

----------


## wu

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa i jeszcze Gwoździk :rotfl:  normalnie tylko doczekać do 26-go :big lol:

----------


## autorus

w formularzu nie znalazłem informacji gdzie dopisać osoby towarzyszące, tj dzieciaki, żonkę .

----------


## EZS

bo jak rozumiem zapis oznacza plakietkę z nickiem. Żona go nie ma, to się nie rejestruje. Dla rodzin wstęp wolny. Ale mogę się mylić.

Też się wybieram.

----------


## bobiczek

> Czekamy na zgłoszenie tematu prelekcji. Ważne, by postawić ciekawą tezę i udowodnić ją przez 8-10 minut. Potem dyskusja. Klub Dyskusyjny jest otwarty dla chętnych, trzeba tylko zgłosić i uzgodnić temat wystąpienia.


o autostradzie w ogródku przydomowym - mogło by? się zainteresowani znajdą?

----------


## Edyta M

A moze ktos w zastepstwie sie pojawic ?????

W znaczeniu - ja nie moge ( z powodu *nie bycia* w Polsce  ) , ale chetnie kogos w swoim imieniu " podstawie " .

Dopuszcza Redakcja taka opcje ???  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Zapraszamy i już się cieszymy na spotkanie. 

Prosimy o powiadomienie innych forumowiczów i "agitację" - Spotkanie forum to naprawdę znakomite wydarzenie. Kto był, wie...

----------


## TAR

> no w moim przypadku knajpki odpadają jako że z dzieciem będę  to bym musiała chłopaków zostawić samych


przeciez mlody pic nie bedzie, cole dostanie i bedzie gitara  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

> Zapraszamy i już się cieszymy na spotkanie. 
> 
> Prosimy o powiadomienie innych forumowiczów i "agitację" - Spotkanie forum to naprawdę znakomite wydarzenie. Kto był, wie...


Swietnie  :big grin:

----------


## wu

taaaaaaaa jeszcze nas przymkną za deprawację nieletnich i wywalą z knajpki :rotfl:

----------


## rasia

Zarejestrowana  :big grin: 

Do "Starych" - na afterek  wynajmujemy statek na Wiśle?  :big lol:

----------


## TAR

Rasia, no i teraz mi zadalas cwieka  :big lol:  czy ja stara czy mloda :rotfl:

----------


## wu

*Rasia* na afterek to może raczej lepsza stabilna podłoga pod nogami :rotfl:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No i się zapisałem. :roll eyes:  Do miłego. :smile:  Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## Arnika

> Zarejestrowana 
> 
> Do "Starych" - afterek u mnie, czy wynajmujemy statek na Wiśle?



Ja/my się   załapiemy?..

----------


## tola

> No i się zapisałem. Do miłego. Pozdrawiam.


Bracie Piwny...czy Ty jeszcze pamiętasz Piwiarnię Klubową?...stare dobre czasy, aż się łza w oku kręci

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No pewnie! Choć tam od dłuższego czasu cisza  :sad: . Pewnikiem jakiś remont albo "cóś" :Confused: . Serdecznie Cię pozdrawiam :bye: . No to do miłego :yes: .
Tak na zachętę "pifko".

----------


## tola

Do miłego  :smile:

----------


## Rakowiec

> w formularzu nie znalazłem informacji gdzie dopisać osoby towarzyszące, tj dzieciaki, żonkę .


Czy gdzieś zgłaszać osoby towarzyszące? Czy po prostu na 1-jedną może wejść nawet 10 osób??

----------


## Redakcja

To spotkanie Forumowiczów. Jeśli ktoś chce przybyć z żoną, mężem to oczywiście zapraszamy. Dzieci będą pod opieką animatorów.

----------


## Kasiorek

Hmmm, dawno mńie tu nie było ale takie spotkania zawsze są miłe

----------


## Aga J.G

I ja przybędę 27. 09 jest maraton w Warszawie, a że mąz osobisty będzie biegła to bedziemy w stolicy. Już się cieszę, nawet nie wiedziałam że to może być taki ciekawy wyjazd  :smile:

----------


## gawel

Z pewna dozą nieśmiałości, ale zapisałem się również

----------


## EDZIA

Aga, gawel - brawo, miło będzie Was zobaczyć

----------


## Kasiorek

Zarejestrowałam się i ja  :smile:

----------


## gawel

> Aga, gawel - brawo, miło będzie Was zobaczyć


Kopę lat Edzia ,no może pół kopy  :smile:   tak czy siak szmat czasu i bardzo się c ciesze na to spotkanie

----------


## gawel

No i bardzo dobrze że Somsiadka się zdecydowała  :smile:  To było do Kasiorka

----------


## autorus

Ja przybędę w formacie 2+3.  Dwoje dorosłych i dzieciaki  :smile:

----------


## gawel

A ja  przybędę z córcią i 3 znajomych którzy już się zarejestrowali  .

----------


## EDZIA

> Zarejestrowałam się i ja


Suuuuperrr Kasiorku

----------


## Frankai

> *Rasia* na afterek to może raczej lepsza stabilna podłoga pod nogami


Teraz to pewnie statki i tak na dnie osiadły, więc będzie stabilnie  :rotfl: 
*Bobiczek* - a Twoja sprawa jeszcze nie dotarła do ETS?
*Adam_mk* - zamiast narzekać - zorganizuj coś sam, lub zaproponuj co udoskonalić. Nie żebym chciał tu gloryfikować pomysły Muratora, ale to w końcu Murator to forum postawił i utrzymuje. Tak wiem - nie z miłości do bliźniego, ale co w tym złego, że dla zysku? Ty też chyba pracujesz dla kasy? Założyłem pierwszą grupę i spotkaliśmy się bodajże tydzień przed pierwszym spotkaniem w redakcji. Tak - wtedy były takie tłumy, że daliśmy radę się spotkać w redakcji  :big grin:  Gdybym w dni robocze był w domu, to bym kopsnął się te 250km, żeby spotkać się znowu ze "starymi ryjami". Bobiczek ma jeszcze dalej, ale rozważa przyjazd. Kiedyś zresztą przyjechał na spotkanie naszej grupy do Wrocka.
Jeden pomysł kiedyś rzuciłem i dalej go podtrzymuję - spotkania Forum mogłyby się odbywać objazdowo - co roku w innym dużym mieście, dobrze skomunikowanym z resztą kraju.

----------


## daggulka

> Kłólik
> Jak Ty będziesz, to może i ja będę????


Taaaa ... drąży , namawia , dzwoni ....  :tongue:   :big grin: 
Tyle starych ryjów , fajnie byłoby spotkać   :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, wzruszająca jest Wasza obecność. To Wy nadaliście kształt temu forum. Gorąco zapraszamy - spotkajmy się 26 września. 

Osobne zaproszenie dla Daggulki, której aktywność na forum jest bardzo pozytywnie pamiętana.

----------


## daggulka

> Kochani, wzruszająca jest Wasza obecność. To Wy nadaliście kształt temu forum. Gorąco zapraszamy - spotkajmy się 26 września.


Nadawali, nadawali ... a teraz pozmieniane o 180 stopni, komercyjnie się zdeczka zrobiło  :wink:  , niemalże jak chata nie do poznania edycja piąta , stare ryje wybyły ...    :razz:   :wink: 
No ale taki charakter forum Murator wybrał i nie mnie z tym dyskutować  :wink:  




> Osobne zaproszenie dla Daggulki, której aktywność na forum jest bardzo pozytywnie pamiętana.


Bardzo mi miło , dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## jea

> Kłólik
> Jak Ty będziesz, to może i ja będę????


Jak Ty się wybierasz, to może obaj będziemy??? :smile:

----------


## stary_user

Bobiczek i Daga jak coś też z Wami się zabiorę jeśli można. Akces swój wysłałem i zgłoszenie poszło  :good night:

----------


## bobiczek

> Gdybym w dni robocze był w domu, to bym kopsnął się te 250km, żeby spotkać się znowu ze "starymi ryjami". Bobiczek ma jeszcze dalej, ale rozważa przyjazd.* Kiedyś zresztą przyjechał na spotkanie naszej grupy do Wrocka.*


Stary Ryj - a jaką to pamięć wciąż ma na poziomie!!!! No,no!!!Fiu fiu,fiu!  :smile: 




> Bobiczek i Daga jak coś też z Wami się zabiorę jeśli można. Akces swój wysłałem i zgłoszenie poszło


Więc i ja wysłałem swój.
Nie ukrywam że Pałac Prymasowski oraz Stare miasto z przewodnikiem stanowiły dodatkowy impuls.Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia.

PS:



> Jak Ty się wybierasz, to może obaj będziemy???


no i co teraz?  :smile:

----------


## Miras12

My się już zarejestrowaliśmy. My rodzice będziemy dziękować, dzieciaczki szokować  :smile: 
Mamy tez małe skromne podarunki, ale jakie to na razie tajemnica  :smile:

----------


## Frankai

> Stary Ryj - a jaką to pamięć wciąż ma na poziomie!!!! No,no!!!Fiu fiu,fiu!


Ano pamięta się. Może nawet bardziej ludzi niż technologię  :big grin:  Chociaż z poznaniem ludzi byłby problem. Wrzuciłem z ciekawości w wyszukiwarkę koleżankę, która nie dawała się sfotografować na grupowym zdjęciu. Teraz można ją namierzyć w wielu miejscach, bo wypowiada się o tym czym się zajmuje. Oj nie poznałbym jej teraz.
Skoro przyjeżdżasz, to może Ciebie Redakcja zaprosi do podzielenia się wspominkami o początkach?

----------


## Redakcja

Tak, czekamy na zgłoszenie Forumowicza, która opowiedziałaby w Klubie Dyskusyjnym na żywo o początkach forum. O klimacie, który wtedy się ukształtował i panuje niepodzielnie do dzisiaj.  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Ano pamięta się. Może nawet bardziej ludzi niż technologię  Chociaż z poznaniem ludzi byłby problem. Wrzuciłem z ciekawości w wyszukiwarkę koleżankę, która nie dawała się sfotografować na grupowym zdjęciu. Teraz można ją namierzyć w wielu miejscach, bo wypowiada się o tym czym się zajmuje. Oj nie poznałbym jej teraz.
> Skoro przyjeżdżasz, to może Ciebie Redakcja zaprosi do podzielenia się wspominkami o początkach?


To prawda, *bobiczek* dłużej na Forum, ale Ty* Frankai* długo śmigałeś po forum w żółtej koszulce lidera. :smile: 

*Franki* nie daj się prosić i przyjeżdżaj na Spotkanie, wszak ikoną tego forum jesteś - *bobiczek* rozumiem będzie :smile:

----------


## Frankai

> *Franki* nie daj się prosić i przyjeżdżaj na Spotkanie, wszak ikoną tego forum jesteś


Nie ikoną  tylko gadułą  :big grin:  Redakcja mnie prosiła, ale - jak zapewne nie wiesz - jestem "słoikiem" i w piątek pęęęęęędzę do domciu. Do tej rodziny - którą jak wiesz - kiedyś opuściłem czasowo by się dorabiać. Swoją drogą - właśnie siedzę nad ofertą dla... Twojego pracodawcy  :big grin:   No chyba że już tam nie pracujesz.

----------


## Frankai

Szukałem pewnego postu i natknąłem się na posty z Grupy Krakowskiej z 27.03.2003. Oj wesoło było. Zresztą pamiętam, że niezłe jaja były przed pierwszym spotkaniem we Wrocku. Był też wątek o seksie na budowie  :big grin:  Jakby zrobić kompilację niektórych wypowiedzi, to można by nie tylko zmajstrować jakąś prezentację na spotkanie, ale kabaret urządzić i na biletach zarobić  :wink:  Może w końcu stać by mnie było na zmiękczacz... albo na ładny videodomofon...
A może - i to jest pomysł dla Redakcji - faktycznie ktoś z jajami by coś takiego przekompilował. W tych żartach dobrze się czyli np. Agacka czy kgadzina.
Koniec spamowania i wracam do roboty.

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie ikoną  tylko gadułą  Redakcja mnie prosiła, ale - jak zapewne nie wiesz - jestem "słoikiem" i w piątek pęęęęęędzę do domciu. Do tej rodziny - którą jak wiesz - kiedyś opuściłem czasowo by się dorabiać. Swoją drogą - właśnie siedzę nad ofertą dla... Twojego pracodawcy   No chyba że już tam nie pracujesz.


Z tą firmą to skomplikowana sprawa, właściwie jej nie zmieniłam ale pracuję w Krakowie i jak Ty jestem "słoikiem", i jak Ty śmigam w piątek 150 km do domciu, ale jeden weekend poświęciłam na spotkanie :smile: .

Byłeś gadułą, ale z serii tych, których uwielbiało się czytać :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> My się już zarejestrowaliśmy. My rodzice będziemy dziękować, dzieciaczki szokować 
> Mamy tez małe skromne podarunki, ale jakie to na razie tajemnica


No i bardzo się cieszymy. *Mirasku -*fajnie będzie Was poznać głównie "_Księżniczki - Przedszkolaczk_i :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## bobiczek

Będzie jedyna w swoim rodzaju okazja wyjaśnić sobie przy piwku - tej napinki i rozpadu forumowego. Czekam na wyjaśnienia podczas  spotkania!  :smile:

----------


## finlandia

Zapisałem się już jakiś czas temu (taki gest poparcia :wink: , ale w tym tygodniu postanowiłem być. Jest jeszcze jedna okoliczność która może mi pokrzyżować te plany, ale mam nadzieję że rozwodu w domu przez to nie będzie. 
Także - do zobaczenia  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, liczymy na Waszą obecność. Będzie muzyka, klimat, będą ciekawe dyskusje i wydarzenia, w których będziemy mówić o Was...

----------


## Yeti

Jest szansa, że i moje stadko dobije do Warszawy.
Chętnie spotkalibyśmy się z zasłużonymi weteranami forum. Tylko jak tu się dopchać do elity?
Czy ktoś świadczy usługi "postarzania ryja", czy trzeba we własnym zakresie? :roll eyes:

----------


## EDZIA

> Jest szansa, że i moje stadko dobije do Warszawy.
> Chętnie spotkalibyśmy się z zasłużonymi weteranami forum. Tylko jak tu się dopchać do elity?
> Czy ktoś świadczy usługi "postarzania ryja", czy trzeba we własnym zakresie?


Suuppperrrrr!  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 

10 lat z hakiem to już "stary ryj"...a w elycie przecież jesteś

z radości zamiast zacytować to edytowałam Twój post :sick:

----------


## wu

oooooo Futrzak do ogolenia będzie  :Lol:  *Yetuś* dobrze że się zjawicie :wink:

----------


## joliska

Ulegam namowom i ja  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

To może będzie okazja spotkać się i porozmawiać osobiście i bo i ja z małżonką i pociechami się zjawie.

Czy ktoś z Wlkp jeszcze się wybiera?

----------


## TAR

> Jest szansa, że i moje stadko dobije do Warszawy.
> Chętnie spotkalibyśmy się z zasłużonymi weteranami forum. Tylko jak tu się dopchać do elity?
> Czy ktoś świadczy usługi "postarzania ryja", czy trzeba we własnym zakresie?


Yetus cholerniku dopiero zlot Cie z nory wywabil?? do zobaczenia  :smile:  nie wiem czemu przeczytalam poszarzania ryja  :big grin: , do tego to i wegiel wystarczy  :big grin:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Ja też się zarejestrowałam jakiś czas temu  :smile: 
Mam nadzieję, że będę mogła wyściskać i starych i młodych  :smile: 

Już mam motyle w brzuchu, aaaaa  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

jak by ktoś czy coś to ja tam też będę ... :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Maluszek

To i ja będę. Po osobistym tefefonie od Toli nie mogłam odmówić  :smile: 
Fajnie będzie Was znowu zobaczyć  :smile:

----------


## hania123

Witam

Ja również postaram się być, już się zarejestrowałam, ale mam jeszcze pytanie, w jaki sposób zdobędę plakietkę dla mojego męża?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Redakcja

Wpiszemy imię osoby towarzyszącej na plakietkę. A Forumowicz odbierze plakietkę ze swoim nickiem. wszystko przy wejściu do Pałacu.

----------


## Redakcja

*Klub dyskusyjny - klubowa sala na spotkaniu forum. Zapraszamy, koniecznie weźcie udział w tym wydarzeniu. To prawdziwa okazja do dyskusji, a nie  tylko wysłuchania prelekcji. 

TEMATY wystąpień w Klubie dyskusyjnym: 

Autorus
Dom kopuła. Marzenie, wyzwanie czy szaleństwo?

Greengaz
Najlepsze ogrzewanie domu! - zdaniem Forumowiczów 

mwie
Zbudowaliśmy dom pasywny!

Jan Sabiniarz
Czy dom ma duszę? 

Henryk Kwapisz
Manna z nieba czyli co możemy mieć w domu za darmo (jak sobie zasłużymy)?

DrKubus
Czy informatyk może sam zbudować dom? Ja, Samorób buduję

Łukasz Maćkowiak
Materiały budowlane - kupujesz tanio, czyli drogo?

Nelli Sza
Nasze życie i dom – 2 domy...

Tomek1950
Jaka jest cena za marzenia o własnym domu? 

Moderatorzy
Podyskutujmy o Forum Muratora
Czy Forum może pomagać?


Wystąpienia w klubie, w osobnej sali, co pół godziny. Wystąpienie trwa 8 minut, potem jest czas na dyskusję. 

*
* WYDARZENIA na SALI KOLUMNOWEJ:*

Przedstawiamy różne grupy Forumowiczów

Gość specjalny Spotkania Forum

Pyszne jedzenie, piwo, muzyka – atmosfera pałacowa w Pałacu Prymasowskim w Warszawie

Konkursy, nagrody, upominki

No i zwiedzanie Starego Miasta – na zakończenie imprezy

*Zapraszamy!!! Jeśli możecie kogoś powiadomić o spotkaniu, dajcie mu znać*

----------


## tola

> To i ja będę. Po osobistym tefefonie od Toli nie mogłam odmówić 
> Fajnie będzie Was znowu zobaczyć



 :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  tak więc do zobaczenia  :smile:

----------


## Yeti

> Suuppperrrrr! 
> 
> 10 lat z hakiem to już "stary ryj"...a w elycie przecież jesteś
> 
> z radości zamiast zacytować to edytowałam Twój post


Edzia, edytuj sobie do woli - mam do Ciebie pełne zaufanie. Poza tym nawet tego nie zauważyłem, a skoro tak zgrabnie i bezboleśnie potrafisz to robić, to i ryja pozwoliłbym Ci zmoderować :big lol: . Ale skoro nie trzeba, to i lepiej  - przywiązałem się już do niego trochę :roll eyes: .



> oooooo Futrzak do ogolenia będzie  *Yetuś* dobrze że się zjawicie


Też się cieszę, tym bardziej, że pieszczoty obiecujesz  :tongue: .



> Yetus cholerniku dopiero zlot Cie z nory wywabil?? do zobaczenia  nie wiem czemu przeczytalam poszarzania ryja , do tego to i wegiel wystarczy


Na odwyku byłem :Lol: . Z tym węglem to może i dobry pomysł, żeby znów być brunatnym zamiast polarnym :wink:

----------


## wu

a widzisz *Yetuś* przez zupełne niedopatrzenie nie dodałam że po jednym włosku będzie skubanie  :wink:

----------


## tola

*Yetek*, no się cieszę jak nie wiem co. 
Jak *Wusia* pozwoli to też skubnę co nie co  :roll eyes:

----------


## wu

uffffffff *Tolcia* pół nawet odstąpię bo bym skubać nie nadążyła :rotfl:

----------


## tola

*Wusia*, tylko jak sprawiedliwie podzielić te "pół"?
Jeśli pół od środka do góry i od środka w dół...to sprawiedliwie nie będzie  :roll eyes: 
No chyba że prawo i lewo  :wink: ...i nie wiem co na to *Yetek*,
 czy my czasem nie dzielimy skóry na niedźwiedziu w sensie prawie dosłownym  :ohmy:

----------


## Yeti

Przez Was zacząłem się zastanawiać, gdzie jest mój środek  :tongue:  :roll eyes:  :big lol: 
Sprawiedliwość to trudny temat, na dodatek zupełnie inaczej chyba pojmowany przez oprawców i ...niedźwiedzia - będzie okazja podyskutować :Evil: .
...idę sobie zapisać, żeby spakować gąbkę zamiast grzebienia...  :big tongue:

----------


## wingerman

Od dawna nie zabierałem na forum głosu, tylko praca, rodzina, praca rodzina. 
Dobrze, że info o spotkaniu przyszło na mila  :smile:

----------


## lukasz.sokol

Ja bede  :smile: 
Moze uda sie wyciagnac zone i dziecko na zwiedzanie Warszawy  :wink:

----------


## Klaudia93

do zobaczenia!

----------


## Redakcja

*DRODZY FORUMOWICZE - nieustająco zapraszamy do udziału w imprezie. Część towarzyska; wydarzenia na scenie; porady budowlane ekspertów; Klub dyskusyjny i wystąpienia Forumowiczów - z prawdziwą dyskusją; dobre jedzenie i piwo; zwiedzanie Starego Miasta. Nie musimy dodawać, że dla Forumowiczów wszystko gratis.  Sobota 26 września od 12 do 18, możecie przyjechać z osobą towarzyszącą; będą animatorzy, którzy zajmą się dziećmi. 

Zatem... ta sobota jest dla Was. Zapraszamy na to święto Forum 
*

----------


## wingerman

Gdzie zgłaszać ile osób będzie i w jakim wieku dzieci?

----------


## gawel

> Gdzie zgłaszać ile osób będzie i w jakim wieku dzieci?


Ja zgłosiłem odpowiadając na otrzymanego maijla.

----------


## Redakcja

Wysłaliśmy taki list do zarejestrowanych:

Bardzo dziękujemy za zgłoszenie udziału w Spotkaniu Forum MURATORA. Tą drogą potwierdzamy rejestrację. Bardzo prosimy o obecność w sobotę 26 września. Przygotowujemy dla uczestników szereg miłych wydarzeń. Z grupy zarejestrowanych Forumowiczów chcemy wyróżnić *dyplomami* osoby szczególnie aktywne.   

*Prośba o informację:*

1. Czy będą Państwo z dziećmi? Prosimy o informację, jeśli tak - ile dzieci i w jakim wieku?
2. Czy Państwa dom własny jest projektem MURATORA? Prosimy o taką informację – z myślą o dodatkowej niespodziance, którą szykujemy dla takich inwestorów.

Prosimy o wiadomość na adres: [email protected]

*Co dla Was przygotowaliśmy?*
- Możliwość spotkań, rozmów; spotkania tych; których zna się z netu.
- Dobre jadło, piwo, muzykę - w pięknych wnętrzach Pałacu Prymasowskiego (*GALERIA*).
*UWAGA! MUZYCZNYM GOŚCIEM SPOTKANIA BĘDZIE GRZEGORZ WILK* - piosenkarz znany z udziału w programach „Jaka to melodia?” i „Twoja twarz brzmi znajomo”. 

- Eksperci Muratora do dyspozycji: inż. budowlany, instalator, projektant, ekspert od ociepleń, ekspert od okien. 

- Konkursy z nagrodami.- W Klubie Dyskusyjnym (osobna sala klubowa) 10 ciekawych wystąpień Forumowiczów z dyskusją. *(PROGRAM KLUBU)*
- Dziećmi zajmą się wspaniali animatorzy z *Teatru Dla Dzieci "**TRIP"* – to czas dla Was, Rodzice.
- Będą osoby, którym pomagaliśmy na Forum. Zrobimy miniaukcję!
- O godzinie 18. przewodnik poprowadzi chętnych na wycieczkę po Starym Mieście. 
- Dla każdego uczestnika torbę z upominkami.

*Samochód:* Można bezpłatnie zaparkować w okolicach Teatru Wielkiego. Pałac Prymasowski znajduje się na ul. Senatorskiej na Starym Mieście. Mapka dojazdu jest *TUTAJ*
*Udział w imprezie jest oczywiście be**zpłatny.* *Ta sobota jest dla Was. Gorąco zapraszamy!** Zaczynamy o* *12.* 


Pozdrawiamy serdecznie!
Redakcja Forum
Tel. kontaktowe: 
22 590 53 58
668 43 17 10

i dopisujemy: 
*KOCHANI, cieszymy się z Waszej obecności. ZAPRASZAMY NIEZDECYDOWANYCH - bądźcie z nami na Spotkaniu FORUM!*

----------


## niktspecjalny

Proszę wybaczyć mi to pytanie i szczerość aż do bólu.

Ilu uczestników zarejestrowanych liczy już to spotkanie FM.? Bardzo ciekawi mnie liczba.Jeśli to nie tajemnica to może Redakcja podać ?

----------


## daggulka

> Proszę wybaczyć mi to pytanie i szczerość aż do bólu.


Ha ... pamiętam Cię  :cool:   :big grin: 
Się Szanowny wybiera?  :roll eyes:

----------


## Edyta M

> Proszę wybaczyć mi to pytanie i szczerość aż do bólu.
> 
> Ilu uczestników zarejestrowanych liczy już to spotkanie FM.? Bardzo ciekawi mnie liczba.Jeśli to nie tajemnica to może Redakcja podać ?


Ja bede w osobie moch dwoch wyslanniczek  :tongue: ..... czyli bedzie mnie *DWOCH * wiec raczej dla Redakcji problematyczne bedzie podanie wlasciwej liczby ....  liczylabym na szacunkowe dane

----------


## Redakcja

> Proszę wybaczyć mi to pytanie i szczerość aż do bólu.
> 
> Ilu uczestników zarejestrowanych liczy już to spotkanie FM.? Bardzo ciekawi mnie liczba.Jeśli to nie tajemnica to może Redakcja podać ?


A nas ciekawi, dlaczego niktspecjalny nie zarejestrował się? Szkoda.


Już tylko 3 dni do Spotkania Forum. Będzie ciekawie. Nieustająco zapraszamy  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Gdyby nie moje trochę starsze autko (coś może nawalić), z przyjemnością bym podjechał.

Szkoda.
Życzę udanego spotkania  :smile:

----------


## nk

Jako Bocianek 2015 zarejestrowałem się właśnie na spotkaniu Forum. Bardzo cieszę się na spotkanie!

----------


## stary_user

> Gdyby nie moje trochę starsze autko (coś może nawalić), z przyjemnością bym podjechał.
> 
> Szkoda.
> Życzę udanego spotkania


Siadaj z Dagą i później przesiadka w Czestochowie. Miejsce jest.

----------


## daggulka

> Gdyby nie moje trochę starsze autko (coś może nawalić), z przyjemnością bym podjechał.
> 
> Szkoda.
> Życzę udanego spotkania


Patrz , nie zauważyłam skąd jesteś. 
Tak jak napisał stary_user - jadę z Jastrzębia , możesz się zabrać jeśli chcesz, miejsca wystarczy.
Na priv podam Ci zaraz  swój numer telefonu , jeśli się zdecydujesz - daj znać. 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy za takie inicjatywy  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

*Ostatnie chwile - dziś zamykamy rejestrację.
*

----------


## Redakcja

*Kochani, to już jutro. Forumowie święto. Bądźcie koniecznie, a my... kończymy szykować dyplomy 
*


*SPOTKANIE FORUM MURATORA*
*26 września 2015 r.* 

*PROGRAM:*

*12.15* 
*POWITANIE*
*Dyplomy dla Forumowiczów.* 

*12.45*
*OJCOWIE I MATKI ZAŁOŻYCIELE FORUM*
*Z*_apraszamy na scenę Forumowiczów, którzy zarejestrowali się w początkach istnienia Forum – przed 1 stycznia 2005 r._

*13.30*
*BOCIANKI NA FORUM*
_Zapraszamy na scenę tych, którzy rozpoczęli budowę w tym roku. Omawiamy tegoroczną akcję Bocianki z udziałem partnerów akcji, firm: Isover i Fakro._

*14.00*
*KONKURS WIEDZY DLA FORUMOWICZÓW: Co wiesz o oknach?* 
*P*_atronat: FAKRO. Konkurs z cennymi nagrodami._

*14.30* 
*AKCJE CHARYTATYWNE NA FORUM*
_Chcemy mówić o tradycji samopomocy na Forum. Forumowicze pomagają sobie w potrzebie…_

*15.00*
*SAMOROBY – CI, KTÓRZY BUDUJĄ SAMI; NAJLEPSI DORADCY – CI, KTÓRZY POMAGAJĄ…*
_Zapraszamy na scenę inwestorów, którzy sami budują swój dom; zapraszamy Najlepszych Doradców – nagrodzonych tytułem za bezinteresowne doradzanie Forumowiczom._

*15.15*
*WYWIAD Z DZIEĆMI*
_A co dzieci myślą o budowaniu domu – zapyta murator.tv – Telewizja Budowlana Muratora._

*15.30*
*KONKURS WIEDZY DLA FORUMOWICZÓW: Co wiesz o ociepleniu?* 
_Patronat: ISOVER. Konkurs z cennymi nagrodami._

*16.00*
*ZDJĘCIE RODZINNE FORUMOWICZÓW*

*16.30* 
*AUKCJA NA RZECZ FORUMOWICZA!*
_Można wylicytować dwuosobowy pojazd ekologiczny, obraz, prace dzieci._ 

*17.10*
*KONKURS WIEDZY O… FORUM MURATORA*
_Konkurs z cennymi nagrodami._

*18.00* 
*ZAKOŃCZENIE.
A po spotkaniu: ZWIEDZANIE STAREGO MIASTA*
_Zwiedzanie z przewodnikiem - dla chętnych. Zbiórka przed Pałacem._

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Klub dyskusyjny FORUM MURATORA*
*PROGRAM:*

*13.00* 
*Autorus*
*Dom kopuła. Marzenie, wyzwanie czy szaleństwo?*

*13.30* 
*Greengaz*
*Najlepsze ogrzewanie domu! - zdaniem Forumowiczów*

*14.00* 
*Tomek1950 i Majka*
*Jaka jest cena marzeń o własnym domu?*

*14.30* 
*Henryk Kwapisz*
*Manna z nieba, czyli co możemy mieć w domu za darmo (jak sobie zasłużymy)?*

*15.00* 
*Fundacja Złotowianka*
*Czy i jak Forum może pomagać?*

*15.30* 
*mwie*
*Zbudowaliśmy dom pasywny!*

*16.10* 
*Nelli Sza*
*Nasze życie i dom – 2 domy...*

*16.30* 
*DrKubus*
*Czy informatyk może sam zbudować dom? Ja, Samorób buduję*

*17.00* 
*Łukasz Maćkowiak*
*Materiały budowlane - kupujesz tanio, czyli drogo?*

*17. 30* 
*Moderatorzy*
*Podyskutujmy o Forum Muratora*

*Z*asady Klubu:
- Klub dyskusyjny mieści się w osobnej sali. Łatwo ją znajdziesz.
- Każde wystąpienie trwa 8 minut, a po nim jest przewidziana dyskusja. 
- Co pół godziny jest nowy prelegent i temat. Prosimy o punktualne przybycie przed rozpoczęciem wystąpienia (czyli co pełne pół godziny).

Doświadczenia Forumowiczów, tezy jakie stawiają – o tym warto podyskutować.  Zapraszamy!

----------


## bogumil

Wszystkim forumowiczom i redakcji życzę wspaniałej zabawy!!!

----------


## finlandia

Nie wiem jak Wy - ja mam tremę..  :wink:

----------


## bogumil

Zazdroszczę tej tremy....może i ja się kiedyś wybiorę  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie wiem jak Wy - ja mam tremę..



Ufff ja też :wink:

----------

